
Discrete Differential Geometry for Image Processing [pdf] - LolWolf
http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~kmcrane/Projects/DGPDEC/paper.pdf
======
thaw13579
A more accurate title would be "Discrete Differential Geometry: An Applied
Introduction" or "Discrete Differential Geometry for Mesh Processing"

